# New Rifle Recomendations



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Looking for a new bolt gun. 
I would like to keep it under $2500. 
My intention is to get something in the 300WMag or maybe WSM? I would like to have a rifle setup for western type hunting that would cross over well for clear cuts/powerlines/cutovers. I have several 308s, 270's, and 30-06. I feel like I need at least one cannon. 
Eyeballing the Tikka but there are a pile of models. I really am not sure which ones I have handled(T3 of some type) so I am struggling here. Also looking at Christensen but a friend of mine is big talking the Bergara Ridgeback. I am afraid of taking a Remington 700 and having someone "build it" as that is likely to blow my budget extremely quick. 
I dont want a super heavy gun but also dont want a sheep rifle. something in the 7-8lb range. 

I am not in a huge hurry as I also need glass which always takes me forever to buy with the 10 million options out there. 

What do yall like?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ridgeline. A little over 6 lbs and once you add a Zeiss you'll be around that 8 lb mark.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> Looking for a new bolt gun.
> I would like to keep it under $2500.
> My intention is to get something in the 300WMag or maybe WSM? I would like to have a rifle setup for western type hunting that would cross over well for clear cuts/powerlines/cutovers. I have several 308s, 270's, and 30-06. I feel like I need at least one cannon.
> Eyeballing the Tikka but there are a pile of models. I really am not sure which ones I have handled(T3 of some type) so I am struggling here. Also looking at Christensen but a friend of mine is big talking the Bergara Ridgeback. I am afraid of taking a Remington 700 and having someone "build it" as that is likely to blow my budget extremely quick.
> ...


300 win will be easier to find ammo for. I have really taken a likening to the 7mm Stw Recoil isn't bad And there are Thousands of 7mm rem mag's out there Waiting to be punched out. That's about the cheapest best way to have a super flat rifle without having a butt ton of money in it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I did debate finding a No. 1 chambered in .280 Rem and reaming it to .280 Ackley. That's fairly cheap.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can definitely build a custom for under $2500 using a 700 action. Ive had 10 or so of them built over the years. Saying that parts are hard to get right now and wait times for legit Smiths ain’t short.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> 300 win will be easier to find ammo for. I have really taken a likening to the 7mm Stw Recoil isn't bad And there are Thousands of 7mm rem mag's out there Waiting to be punched out. That's about the cheapest best way to have a super flat rifle without having a butt ton of money in it.


I am scared of wildcats since I dont reload. I need another hobby like i need a swift kick in the nuts. Killed my first deer with a 7mm STW. I have been trying to find my uncle some 7mm STW ammo for about a year with no luck. He is either gonna need to pay someone to load for him or continue to let that old rifle sit in the safe. 



Splittine said:


> You can definitely build a custom for under $2500 using a 700 action. Ive had 10 or so of them built over the years. Saying that parts are hard to get right now and wait times for legit Smiths ain’t short.


That and I am a new customer because I know exactly 0 gunsmiths. My lead time would be delivery 2025. haha


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

My vote is for bergara as well. You can grab the rifle and some good glass and keep it all under your budget vs blowing the full amount on rifle alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been kicking around the idea of buying a rifle for shooting bean fields. I also do not reload, but I think I'm going with .28 Nosler. Probably going with a Christensen when the time comes. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I was gonna build, which I still might, it would be on a Mauser 98 or Model 70 action.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I did debate finding a No. 1 chambered in .280 Rem and reaming it to .280 Ackley. That's fairly cheap.





John B. said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of buying a rifle for shooting bean fields. I also do not reload, but I think I'm going with .28 Nosler. Probably going with a Christensen when the time comes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Not being a smart ass but with amo as hard to find as it seems to be and if your not a reloader. Not sure I would be wanting a rare cartridge these days. I'm not knocking the 28 Nosler or any other cartridge they all have a time and place. But I don't really see it being a popular enough round to have a any real kind of options and it will probably always be in short supply. I'm just saying look for RUM OR SSM amo. As a reloader once you have the cases. Any of them are doable. I mean real oddball stuff. Lazzeroni, Jerrets, Weathery, and any wild cat chamberings. There are only so many calibers .But chamberings well it's all be done before by someone or within a couple of feet per second nothing is really new anymore just a updated version of something that has been done before.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Weatherby Accumark, in Weatherby 300 mag, as good as any custom you can buy in your price range. IMHO


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

28 Nosler ammo is pretty much at every legit gun shop I’ve been to over the last couple years. I mean there are at least 6-7 companies chambering that round. I mean let’s be honest, the typical guy can buy 5 boxes of ammo for hunting and it last him 5 plus years.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> If I was gonna build, which I still might, it would be on a Mauser 98 or Model 70 action.





Splittine said:


> 28 Nosler ammo is pretty much at every legit gun shop I’ve been to over the last couple years. I mean there are at least 6-7 companies chambering that round. I mean let’s be honest, the typical guy can buy 5 boxes of ammo for hunting and it last him 5 plus years.


I mean let’s be honest, the typical guy can buy 5 boxes of ammo for hunting and it last him 5 plus years. Yes I do tend to forget that.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I did debate finding a No. 1 chambered in .280 Rem and reaming it to .280 Ackley. That's fairly cheap.


That would be a sweet one. I like No 1s in odd calibers


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

All the Nosler rounds have become pretty common.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah. I'd buy 10 boxes and it'd last me a good while. Only places I'd be using it are 1 buck states, or out west. No plinking with something like that. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

off route II said:


> Weatherby Accumark, in Weatherby 300 mag, as good as any custom you can buy in your price range.  IMHO


I'm fond of the .340. in a mark IV most of them with a bedding and a brake shoot well. Not to many critters really walking to far from that. 30- 378 and 338-378 both wicked. Not pig guns you can ruin both in a target rich environment.LOL


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ive just realized theirs other versions of 🤣


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

off route II said:


> Weatherby Accumark, in Weatherby 300 mag, as good as any custom you can buy in your price range. IMHO


I had not considered the Weatherby. Thanks for the recomendation.



Walton County said:


> I have been trying to find my uncle some 7mm STW ammo for about a year with no luck. He is either gonna need to pay someone to load for him or continue to let that old rifle sit in the safe.


And just like that, I finally found some last night. I paid $125 for 20 rounds. 🤢


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Making them $80/box 143 gr ELD-X look cheap.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Making them $80/box 143 gr ELD-X look cheap.


to be fair, I paid $35 to ship…..which is robbery but what do you do..


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> to be fair, I paid $35 to ship…..which is robbery but what do you do..


ouch


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

My guns 24 years old and I'm on my 5th box of anmo. 20 of those are from the first scope mount the and the second one a couple years ago. Unless you plink with a deer rifle, amo availability would be my last consideration when choosing a caliber.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

gator75 said:


> My guns 24 years old and I'm on my 5th box of anmo. 20 of those are from the first scope mount the and the second one a couple years ago. Unless you plink with a deer rifle, amo availability would be my last consideration when choosing a caliber.


Yall are way more responsible than me. I have gone to the stand on more than one account and forgot my release for my bow. 
Drove to the club two times that I can recall and forgot my gun. I dont even know how many times I have forgotten ammo. fortunately, I keep boxes of stuff all over in my truck. 
I guess what I am saying, is I really need to be able to have a prayer that I can find ammo at some hole in the wall store/gas station. 

Dang, now to really put it out there, I guess I need to get my head on right. haha


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> Yall are way more responsible than me. I have gone to the stand on more than one account and forgot my release for my bow.
> Drove to the club two times that I can recall and forgot my gun. I dont even know how many times I have forgotten ammo. fortunately, I keep boxes of stuff all over in my truck.
> I guess what I am saying, is I really need to be able to have a prayer that I can find ammo at some hole in the wall store/gas station.
> 
> Dang, now to really put it out there, I guess I need to get my head on right. haha


Well a nice 7mm rem might do you well. That's about as common as it gets LOL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Yall are way more responsible than me. I have gone to the stand on more than one account and forgot my release for my bow.
> Drove to the club two times that I can recall and forgot my gun. I dont even know how many times I have forgotten ammo. fortunately, I keep boxes of stuff all over in my truck.
> I guess what I am saying, is I really need to be able to have a prayer that I can find ammo at some hole in the wall store/gas station.
> 
> Dang, now to really put it out there, I guess I need to get my head on right. haha


My release goes on my bow as soon as I take it off.

My rifle stays loaded from opening day til end of season, and I keep a box of bullets in my bag incase things get western. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I


Walton County said:


> Yall are way more responsible than me. I have gone to the stand on more than one account and forgot my release for my bow.
> Drove to the club two times that I can recall and forgot my gun. I dont even know how many times I have forgotten ammo. fortunately, I keep boxes of stuff all over in my truck.
> I guess what I am saying, is I really need to be able to have a prayer that I can find ammo at some hole in the wall store/gas station.
> 
> Dang, now to really put it out there, I guess I need to get my head on right. haha


I keep a few in my magazine at all times and a half a box in my gun case.. I really can't forget my ammo for a hunt.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Found a Tikka T3 Lite rougteck in 300wm for $900 NIB. A bit liter than I want but probably load it down with some heavy glass.
Probably gonna move in that direction.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Yall are way more responsible than me. I have gone to the stand on more than one account and forgot my release for my bow.
> Drove to the club two times that I can recall and forgot my gun. I dont even know how many times I have forgotten ammo. fortunately, I keep boxes of stuff all over in my truck.
> I guess what I am saying, is I really need to be able to have a prayer that I can find ammo at some hole in the wall store/gas station.
> 
> Dang, now to really put it out there, I guess I need to get my head on right. haha


I have a buttstock shell holder on my main hunting rifle. If I get it out of the safe to go on a hunt and don't see 6 rounds on the stock, I grab more! Always a way for me to remember ammo. I have come close to using all 6 rounds on a hunt before. Dang deer just stood there while I whiffed shot after shot!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Found a Tikka T3 Lite rougteck in 300wm for $900 NIB. A bit liter than I want but probably load it down with some heavy glass.
> Probably gonna move in that direction.


Put it in a Bell and Carlson stock. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Alright, best glass and rings for hunting under $2500. Again, hunting glass so not looking for something g with 10,000 gadgets that I don’t understand how to use. Looking for best low light resolution shooting hopefully out to 500yds.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I stand by the Zeiss with the Ballistic Stop elevation turret. 80 moa of adjustment and easy peasy to return to zero.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Alright, best glass and rings for hunting under $2500. Again, hunting glass so not looking for something g with 10,000 gadgets that I don’t understand how to use. Looking for best low light resolution shooting hopefully out to 500yds.


Swarovski Z6i 2.5x18-56 with quick adjust turret

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

John B. said:


> Swarovski Z6i 2.5x18-56 with quick adjust turret


Do you personally have any experience with the Z6i? I have been doing a lot of reading and it seems that the edge goes to the Z8i. The one thing I do not mind spending money to get an advantage on is low light visibility and it seems the Z8i hits those marks. It is a bit over my initial price but it looks like I wont be much over a grand in the rifle. 

I am sure that folks that are very adept with their optics can tell the difference but I am curious if someone like myself can really tell the difference when most of my shooting is through sub $1k glass.

Anybody in the panhandle or SE Alabama keep that kind of glass in stock?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you didn’t already go with the tikka I would really look at the christensens. My Ridgeline shoots 1/4” groups off sand bags with factory ammo. Most accurate rifle I’ve ever owned. If the ridgeline is to much of your budget the Mesa’s are around the same price point as the roughtech tikkas, that leaves some funds for decent glass. 

If you do opt for the tikka I would definitely add a bell and Carlson stock. I have B&C’s on a couple of mine and love them. I had a McMillan on one of them for a while and ended up selling it and going with another B&C, the McMillan was just too light.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Linkovich said:


> If you didn’t already go with the tikka I would really look at the christensens. My Ridgeline shoots 1/4” groups off sand bags with factory ammo. Most accurate rifle I’ve ever owned. If the ridgeline is to much of your budget the Mesa’s are around the same price point as the roughtech tikkas, that leaves some funds for decent glass.
> 
> If you do opt for the tikka I would definitely add a bell and Carlson stock. I have B&C’s on a couple of mine and love them. I had a McMillan on one of them for a while and ended up selling it and going with another B&C, the McMillan was just too light.


I have not and am torn. I have the order form for the Tikka sitting in my inbox. 
What caliber are you shooting in the Ridgeline? What glass did you opt for?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Walton County said:


> I have not and am torn. I have the order form for the Tikka sitting in my inbox.
> What caliber are you shooting in the Ridgeline? What glass did you opt for?


Mine is in 6.5cm, which I’m sure has some bearing on the accuracy. I’ve been thinking hard about getting another one in 7rem mag or 28 nosler. 

For glass I went with a leupold vx-5hd 3-15x44 firedot. Great glass and hard to beat the leupold warranty. 

This pic is from last month just making sure everything was good to go for the season. The top hole is cold bore, the hole below it is 5 consecutive shots grouped.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Scopelist usually has a pretty good selection of both Christensen and tikka. No tax and free shipping (most of the time) as well. The run the christensens on sale sometimes too. They just had a sale not long ago, might be able to call them and still get the sale price. They’re pretty good to deal with


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Do you personally have any experience with the Z6i? I have been doing a lot of reading and it seems that the edge goes to the Z8i. The one thing I do not mind spending money to get an advantage on is low light visibility and it seems the Z8i hits those marks. It is a bit over my initial price but it looks like I wont be much over a grand in the rifle.
> 
> I am sure that folks that are very adept with their optics can tell the difference but I am curious if someone like myself can really tell the difference when most of my shooting is through sub $1k glass.
> 
> Anybody in the panhandle or SE Alabama keep that kind of glass in stock?


I do not. I have 3 Z3s, and used a Z5i for a season. Z6 is the next line up, and Z8 is superior to them all. I don't think you'll go wrong either way. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Mine is in 6.5cm, which I’m sure has some bearing on the accuracy. I’ve been thinking hard about getting another one in 7rem mag or 28 nosler.
> 
> For glass I went with a leupold vx-5hd 3-15x44 firedot. Great glass and hard to beat the leupold warranty.
> 
> This pic is from last month just making sure everything was good to go for the season. The top hole is cold bore, the hole below it is 5 consecutive shots grouped.


Ooooh twin-zies...









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Ooooh twin-zies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Kentucky buck John?
Killed any ducks yet. I still wanna tag along on a duck hunt.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> Is that a Kentucky buck John?
> Killed any ducks yet. I still wanna tag along on a duck hunt.


He wont take you... I been begging for a lowly Blackwater trip and cant even get a invite.... hell I cant kill em all in 1 trip.


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Stopped by Fletchers in Andalusia and was able to handle the Christensen Ridgeline. If they would have had a 300wmag, I would have went bought. I am going to go this route.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They may have one in stock over here at TandT. I have to run by there next week, I can take a look for ya.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Is that a Kentucky buck John?
> Killed any ducks yet. I still wanna tag along on a duck hunt.


Yeah that was my Kentucky whoops for the year

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOOT (Jun 9, 2010)

A 300 Weatherby Mag. topped with a Swarovski Z6 or Z8 will be tough to beat.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> He wont take you... I been begging for a lowly Blackwater trip and cant even get a invite.... hell I cant kill em all in 1 trip.
> 
> 
> NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


Can't kill em all in 1 trip? Sheeet you will dang sure try. Wont be a single deer or pig left. Gotta come off that overtime money to hang with him and val. Us lonely peasants can't do it  

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Ouch, that’s more than I paid for .338 Lapua ammo a while back….




Walton County said:


> I had not considered the Weatherby. Thanks for the recomendation.
> 
> 
> 
> And just like that, I finally found some last night. I paid $125 for 20 rounds. 🤢


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Can't kill em all in 1 trip? Sheeet you will dang sure try. Wont be a single deer or pig left. Gotta come off that overtime money to hang with him and val. Us lonely peasants can't do it
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Don’t ask lol


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

What setup did you end up going with?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

shockTherapy01 said:


> What setup did you end up going with?


Still debating/mulling it over. But to scratch the itch for the short time, I bought a Kimber Select with a Zeiss Conquest. I owe @MrFish a beer for the heads up on the gun.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Still debating/mulling it over. But to scratch the itch for the short time, I bought a Kimber Select with a Zeiss Conquest. I owe @MrFish a beer for the heads up on the gun.


I was wondering if you picked that one up.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I was gonna report in once I receive it. Should be in Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Was thinking about having it threaded for a suppressor/brake.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> View attachment 1086881
> 
> View attachment 1086882


Man that's some beautiful wood! Also the finish is my favorite of any kind(don't like the gloss). Spent many hours trying to make stocks look like that. Now I have to go splash some cold water on this thing thanks LOL


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Walton County said:


> Looking for a new bolt gun.
> I would like to keep it under $2500.
> My intention is to get something in the 300WMag or maybe WSM? I would like to have a rifle setup for western type hunting that would cross over well for clear cuts/powerlines/cutovers. I have several 308s, 270's, and 30-06. I feel like I need at least one cannon.
> Eyeballing the Tikka but there are a pile of models. I really am not sure which ones I have handled(T3 of some type) so I am struggling here. Also looking at Christensen but a friend of mine is big talking the Bergara Ridgeback. I am afraid of taking a Remington 700 and having someone "build it" as that is likely to blow my budget extremely quick.
> ...


I’m going bergara


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

In order to scratch another itch, I bought a Tikka T3X Veil Wideland and replaced all of the plastic parts with Moutain Tactical Aluminum parts. Its a 300 WM with Leupold VX5. I will say it is probably the best shooting large caliber gun I have ever spent time behind. Suppressed, it is manageable enough my 8yo can shoot it but it is light enough to carry. I am very impressed overall. 
I didnt get any sort of screaming deal on it. I am in it about fair market across the board. But I am so impressed with it, I am going to get a Roughtec in 22-250 with the same glass. If I dont get a great deal on a gun there is a good chance I am not going to like it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Walton County said:


> In order to scratch another itch, I bought a Tikka T3X Veil Wideland and replaced all of the plastic parts with Moutain Tactical Aluminum parts. Its a 300 WM with Leupold VX5. I will say it is probably the best shooting large caliber gun I have ever spent time behind. Suppressed, it is manageable enough my 8yo can shoot it but it is light enough to carry. I am very impressed overall.
> I didnt get any sort of screaming deal on it. I am in it about fair market across the board. But I am so impressed with it, I am going to get a Roughtec in 22-250 with the same glass. If I dont get a great deal on a gun there is a good chance I am not going to like it.


I want one of those in 7-08 but evidently they don’t have them in the USA.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Walton County said:


> In order to scratch another itch, I bought a Tikka T3X Veil Wideland and replaced all of the plastic parts with Moutain Tactical Aluminum parts. Its a 300 WM with Leupold VX5. I will say it is probably the best shooting large caliber gun I have ever spent time behind. Suppressed, it is manageable enough my 8yo can shoot it but it is light enough to carry. I am very impressed overall.
> I didnt get any sort of screaming deal on it. I am in it about fair market across the board. But I am so impressed with it, I am going to get a Roughtec in 22-250 with the same glass. If I dont get a great deal on a gun there is a good chance I am not going to like it.


Do yourself a favor, if Mountain Tactical hasn't already addressed it, and pull the mag release tab out of the bottom metal and grind it down to where it's flush with the bottom metal. It probably sticks out about 1/4" right now, which I'm sure is great for tactical style or bench rest shooting but for hunting it's a terrible design for hunting. You can bump it very easily and unseat the mag just enough to where the bolt wont pick up the next round when you cycle the gun...That scenario (partly) cost me the biggest whitetail I've ever seen in this area several years ago. I made a bad initial shot and had a chance at a perfect follow up shot but couldn't get another round chambered in time. I also had my mag fall out while sitting in the tree a couple times because my gloved hand bumped the release and I didn't realize it. Zero issue though since grinding it down and polishing it with a dremel.


----------

